# Lowveld Lodge



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 23, 2012)

I have emailed the info@ email that came with a bill that I wanted to give the week back to them, no response. My email to Simone came back. Now I got the annual statement and report asking for a vote on what to do. I find the whole thing confusing and I don't know how to translate rand to dollars. It seems like either choice has an increase in payment for upgrades.
Liz


----------



## Gophesjo (Jan 23, 2012)

You can convert Rand to dollars at yahoo.com on the currency converter sub tab of the currency sub page of the finance page.  The three letter abbreviation for the Rand is 'ZAR.'  The conversion information should give you a place to begin to consider all of this.  Good luck!

Joe


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 24, 2012)

The conversion site I like is www.xe.com


----------



## cedars (Jan 25, 2012)

*conversion*

Hi: I would be interested in knowing whether they sent you any mechanism to vote (proxy forms).  I did not receive any nor any response to correspondence.  I would not send any more money until the future is clarified. MaryAnn


----------



## Dori (Jan 26, 2012)

I didn't get any proxy form either. Liz, did you try another e-mail address? Sometimes my yahoo address doesn't work, so then I try my hotmail and it goes through.

Dori


----------



## cdimi (Jan 26, 2012)

proxy forms are in the back of the booklet. Have to be returned by Feb 3


----------



## bailey (Jan 31, 2012)

Received my annual owner's report today with proxy form in back.  Haven't decided which action to vote on that would be in the my best interest as an owner.  Has anyone else made their decision?


----------



## Dori (Jan 31, 2012)

I didn't even see the proxy at the back. It is sitting at home in Toronto, and we are down in Florida, so I guess we won't be voting. It seems like there are no good choices for us as owners. Any idea when this has to be resolved by?

Dori


----------



## loosefeet (Feb 7, 2012)

So, are people waiting to pay their levies?  I don't know what to do.  Didn't see the proxy, and have no idea what to do.  Let's keep this conversation alive so we can stay as informed as we can.
I still have a Castleburn, and the have been easy to deal with-already paid those levies and made my trades!


----------



## bailey (Feb 11, 2012)

Has anyone heard what the results were of the special general meeting to vote on the future status of the resort?  The meeting was to be held february 3rd.


----------



## ansim1 (Mar 24, 2012)

We just received a letter from First Resorts today.  The shareholders voted in favor of Option 3...to terminate the timeshare scheme.

The effect of the resolution is this:

"The Directors have been authorized by shareholders to terminate the timeshare scheme and to rent out the units to long term tennants.

Owners would still remain shareholders and still own the same shareholding as previously in the company called Lowveld Lodge Share Block Ltd, but will forfeit their right to occupy their week.  Levies will still be raised to shareholders and the proceeds of rental income will be distributed to each shareholder's levy account in proportion to their levy contributions."

They also stated that the "situation will be concidered annually whether to either re-open timeshare scheme , renew rentals for a further year or to sell the individual apartments.  The timeshare scheme was officially terminated on 29th February 2012.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 24, 2012)

I need to let them know that my interest and willingness to participate is also "terminated".
Liz


----------



## dundey (Mar 25, 2012)

One of my few remaining SA timeshares, Knysna chalets is owned by First Resorts.  While there has been no indication of any change from the ts operation, I think Im going to sell it before I have to make that decision!
With an annual TPU of 10 or 11, it now makes sense.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 25, 2012)

Wonder what percentage of that ''vote'' came from Froggy's points clubs?




ansim1 said:


> We just received a letter from First Resorts today.  The shareholders voted in favor of Option 3...to terminate the timeshare scheme.
> 
> The effect of the resolution is this:
> 
> ...


----------

